# Liquidtight Metallic Conduit to Hot Tub



## Jacques411 (Jul 13, 2009)

I am installing a hot tub, which will be located exactly 5 feet from the house, where the sub-panel (GFI) is located. What is the preferred method of running the cable to the hot tub? Does it have to be buried? I understand that a liquidtight metallic conduit is acceptable.
If it does not have to be buried, what is the best method of mechanically protecting the conduit? Although easily accessible, the area where the conduit is to be located has very little traffic and is not exposed to other activities such as lawn mowing, show removal or others.

Thank you.


----------



## dSilanskas (Mar 23, 2008)

You can use the liquid tight if you want and no you don't have to bury it. The liquid tight is what you are using to protect the wire so your fine with laying it on the ground.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Dude! You can't just lay it on the ground! 

2005 NEC, 350.12 says: metallic liquid tight can be used where 'not subject to physical damage.'

It is approved for direct burial. Running it on the ground is not allowed and will get you a 'fail' from an inspector.


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Big, define "where subject to physical damage" for me. But I agree that I wouldn't just use sealtite if I had to run it in or on the ground. I'd use at least PVC. Maybe even IMC. Wiring a hot tub is no joke, people can be killed if something is screwed up.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Hey Big, define "where subject to physical damage" for me.


I have run across the same issue. Define it, they say. Well, the NEC doesn't define it. It says Romex, Smurf and several other methods can't be used where 'subject to physical damage.' EMT can't be used where 'subject to severe physical damage.'

What is 'subject to physical damage'? Well, running metallic liquid tight directly on the ground will get you a 'fail' on an inspection here in Louisville anyway. Of this, I am certain. They will make you bury it. I think it's 18 inches deep, but that's off the top of my head. It may be less, but you WILL be required to bury it.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm with BigPlanz on this. Liquitight laying on the ground doesn't constitute physical protection. I'd opt for sch. 80 PVC. Burial depth for conduit is 18", wire alone is 24", and those numbers are greatly reduced if you go under concrete.

Don't forget that a means of disconnect is required for the hot tub within sight of the hot tub and at least 5' from the hot tub. A lot of people forget that and wire straight to the breaker in the house.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bigplanz said:


> Dude! You can't just lay it on the ground!
> 
> 2005 NEC, 350.12 says: metallic liquid tight can be used where 'not subject to physical damage.'
> 
> It is approved for direct burial. Running it on the ground is not allowed and will get you a 'fail' from an inspector.


 
Bigplanz .,

If you don't mind me expand this little more .,,

Now with the metallic liquidtite conduit Yes it can be buried only if* THEY ARE MARKED* for direct burial I know few are not marked so that the other item you have to watch out on that part I know one homeowner done that route and the inspector fail him due it was not marked for direct burial.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Bigplanz .,
> 
> If you don't mind me expand this little more .,,
> 
> ...


Yes, it has to be marked for direct burial. I made the assumption it was; if it wasn't so marked then it too would be failed by an inspector. Most uses of liquid tight I am familiar with are in short runs where the liquid tight is exposed and used to connect conduit to a device. Example with a hot tub might be where the line is buried in conduit, and after the disconnect a short piece of liquid tight would go to the hot tub itself. Here is an typical example, where a piece of liquid tight is used to connect EMT to a compressor.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Bigplanz.,

It is very common for me to use short peice of Liquidtite conduit when I hook up outdoor equiment or even indoor equiment to keep the viberation and noise down.

That is pretty much my SOP do that and I always add " earth " conductor in it as well I never trust the liquidtite 100 % of time some case they will work loose { I have see it happend when someone did not done it right.}

Merci,Marc


----------



## Jacques411 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the info.
I have finished the installation and opted to buried the cable in pvc conduit.
The install was successfully inspected.

Thanks


----------

